# Thera band black



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Can somebody tell me how to make good huting band set vith tera band black that can kill rabits and other game


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

DO enybodu knows??????? please i need edvise!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Theraband black is quite thin. That means it has a fast retraction time, but not much power ... in other words, a single layer will not propel a projectile of reasonable mass for hunting. I have made a set of 2.5 cm strips, 3 layers per side. It was pretty fast for 9.5 mm steel, which would be adequate for birds. If you want to hunt furred game, I would suggest using 4 layers per side, at least, and heavier ammo.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

after reading charles answer, i got the impression that your better off throwing a rock at your prey.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, the multiple layers do work quite well ... not a lot different in concept than chaining office rubber bands. And Thereaband black will be a lot faster than office rubber bands. Remember that some strong arm types shoot two and three layers of Theraband gold. I just find it a pain to make the multi-layered bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks i vill true it !


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Using 4 ply TB black w/31” draw I get 10.40 fpe w/.50 cal. lead ball. Or 6.77 fpe w/.38 cal lead ball. The bands are 7.50” long, 29mm x 14mm wide.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ask torsen he should know a good setup hes the hes the master with speed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

pgandy said:


> Using 4 ply TB black w/31" draw I get 10.40 fpe w/.50 cal. lead ball. Or 6.77 fpe w/.38 cal lead ball. The bands are 7.50" long, 29mm x 14mm wide.


Thanks for helping out with your experience. That should be ample power for hunting purposes, especially with the .50 lead.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## archerben15 (Aug 25, 2011)

I use a lot of theraband black and honestly even just a double or tripple layer is enough to kill a rabbit if you hit it in the head, it might not go clean though the body all the time, but it gets the killing done just fine for me. also I make my bands about 1.25" wide and just long enough so as to have them streched as far as they will go by the time i reach my set point.


----------

